
Early paper money from British Colonial America - pepys
http://blogs.bl.uk/americas/2017/04/early-paper-money-from-british-colonial-america-in-the-british-library.html
======
eschutte2
If you're in SF, the SF Federal Reserve Bank has a display of early colonial
and other US currencies. Not sure if it's open to the public all the time, but
there's probably a tour. [http://www.frbsf.org/education/teacher-
resources/american-cu...](http://www.frbsf.org/education/teacher-
resources/american-currency-exhibit/independence/)

------
gjkood
This is very interesting. I was surprised to learn that the British had three
currency zones, the Pound Sterling, the Dollar and the Rupee. [1]

The Rupee was used throughout the Indian subcontinent, East Africa and Middle
East wherever the British had some sort of colonial presence from the mid
1800s till after World War I.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/British_currency_in_the_Middle...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/British_currency_in_the_Middle_East)

------
bane
I keep this thread bookmarked [1] as it provides a nice history of paper money
in the U.S. and seems relevant here:

[1]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/TrueReddit/comments/22c5sp/one_curr...](https://www.reddit.com/r/TrueReddit/comments/22c5sp/one_currency_one_price_new_study_shows_the_euro/cglvri0/)

------
snowy
Thirty Shillings

To counterfeit is DEATH

How prevalent were counterfeit notes in this period vs now?

